# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  JDat uzvediiba

## tvdx

Šoreiz runa par topiku kuraa norisinajaas runa par ECU veidošanu, līdz mirklim kad iesaistījās JDat. tad aizgāja offtopic un kārtēj rezi manis, tvdx, un Epja pazemoshana. neesu nekaads iideetaajs, bet ir nepatiikami ka kaads, kursh prasiijis moderatora tiesiibas pats izprovocee offtopic un veelaak arii tpics ispaar tiek izdeests. reiz biju problēma ka vairaakas reizes centos paluugt paliidziibu kaadaa jautaajumaa, tachu mans topics neitiigi tika izdeests. JDat aizbildinās ar to ka tādi kā es tikai muld un neko nedara, tanii  pat mirklii pats ar nav neko publiceejis ko buutu izdariijis. Saka ka konfidenciaali, a kaapeec lai manas izstraadaataa ieriices taadas nebuutu ? Ok reizēm uzdodu jautajumus kā kko atrisināt nestandarta ceļā kas vienkārši apskatot šķiet dīvains, taču nevar atsevišķu mazu projekta daļu uztvert pilnīgi nopietni ( palasiet kautvai eXtreme Programming ) . ganjau zinu kādēļ gribu kko dariit citaadi. Tāpat pārmet p*****s dēļ santīmiem, bet skolēniem un studentiem nauda nav pārpārēm, bet interese ir ! 
Cerot ka šo topiku ar neizdzēsīs...

----------


## JDat

nu, bet, vecīt... Paskatoties no malas, tavi teksti ir smieklīgi. Tas bija, gan no sākuma, gan arī tagad. Neesmu es ne kāds velns. Vienkārši smieklīga ir tava pēršanās. Paklausi ko saka pieredzējušāki foruma biedri...

Ja jau mana uzvedība ir slikta, tad tava ar nav no dižajām. Kaut vai tas megarūteris ar miljonu konekciju apstrādi. Vinchi bija šokā un vispār izdzēsa, ja nemaldos. Pirms drukā, padomā ko drukā. Nav tas ne kāds marasma ideju forums. Paši vien taisām forumu tādu, kāds tas ir.

----------


## JDat

Es par saviem vārdiem varu atbildēt. Un tu? Ko tu vari pateikt par troļļošanos ar čipsetu pārlodēšanu izmantojot DVD lāzerus? 

Kā ir ar šo topiku?
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2624
Un ar šo?
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=2533

Tā varētu bezgalīgi turpināt...
Netroļļojies, un ne viens tevi neaiztiks.

Ja kaut ko nezini, tad uzprasi, nevis tēlo gudro. Ne viens tev pa galvu nesitīs. Es arī daudz ko nezinu un paprasu. Arī dalos ar savu pieredzi...

Uz jautājumu cik tas maksās, tev vajadzētu pašam atbildēt. Vai tad tik grūti atrast detaļas elfas lapā un sarēķināt?

----------


## tvdx

starp citu ECU topikā arī prasīju ...

----------


## defs

tvdx, neņem galvā. Es arī kādreiz uzrakstu muļķibas,pēc tam atjēdzos,ka kāds aizrāda   ::  
Ir daudz lielakas problēmas,par ko uztraukties. Kad Žils Verns rakstija par Nemo zemūdeni,tad droši,ka arī viņu uzskatija par jukušu   ::

----------


## tvdx

to defs: thnx

----------


## Vikings

Man subjektīvais viedoklis - jā, JDat bieži vien pārspīlē ar izteicieniem un lec par augstu pāri cilvēkiem, kuri vienkārši ir nezinoši un netroļļojas. Bet tavā gadījumā, tvdx - kad tev norāda uz nepilnībām tavās idejās, tu pat nemēģini paskatīties uz lietām no citas puses un tikai mal savu, kas pārsvarā ir nepraktisks un nerentabls. To darot regulāri, esi sevi padarījis par foruma trolli. Pie tam ļoti uzkrītoši reģistrējoties ar vairākiem profiliem forumā tu sevi padari par vel jo lielāku pamuļķi.
Nesen kādā citā forumā bija interesanta saruna par to, ka konkrētajā forumā bija saplēsušies vairāki aktīvi biedri, bet kad vairāki bija salabuši, daži galīgi negribēja salabt un turpināja sprēgāt, kamēr otra puse palika mierīga un gaidīja salabšanu. Sarunas noslēgumā bija labs komentārs, ka tā, kā mēs attiecamies pret citiem foruma biedriem (vai cilvēkiem reālajā dzīvē) tā arī tie attiecas pret mums un ja mēs brauksim virsū kādiem foruma biedriem, nevajag brīnīties, ka tie leksies mums pretī. Ar to vēlējos pateikt, ka ja ikviens no mums sāks lekties, nav jābrīnās, ka pretī arī saņemsim nelaipnas atbildes. Tā kā iesaku visiem - JDat, tvdx, Epim un visiem pārējiem jebkurā situācijā - gan forumā, gan dzīvē uz situācijām skatīties arī no sava biedra puses, tā būs daudz vieglāk nonākt līdz abām pusēm veiksmīga rezultāta.

----------


## tvdx

ok nupat pamaniiju ka topiks kas aizgaaja offtopikaa ir paarvietots uz bezteemu

----------


## JDat

Vo, vikings labi pateica. Es pat nosarku. Paldies viking par kritiku. Arī dzīvē esmu salīdzinoši nervozs. Laikam nevajag tik nopietni uztvert darbu un hobiju. Jāpaskatās no malas uz to visu. Atvainojos par saviem uzbraucieniem. Tomēr domas par tvdx nemainu. Turpināšu ķiķinat par tvdx, epi, raimondu, speecy.

----------


## JDat

tvdx, kā tu domā kapēc? Nosauc objektīvos iemeslus.

----------


## JDat

tvdx laikam ir tipisks delfinārija komentētājs jo nav ko teikt. Vismaz esi labojies um beidzot sāki lasīt īsto sadaļu:elektronikas pamati.

----------


## tvdx

pamatojoties uz senu sakaamvaadru piekaapshos

----------


## defs

Es esmu bijis dusmīgs tikai uz zzz,bet tad apdomajos,ka es pirmais sāku uzbraucienu   ::

----------


## JDat

def! Zzz tev uzbrauca par dzekiņa atbalstīšanu, bet tas brieda jau no steorna. Zzz nav ne vainas. Laikam tāpēc ka esmu nedaudz līdzīgs viņam, tikai neesmu tik gudrs.

----------


## defs

JDat, mēs visi kādreiz kaut ko nesapratām.Ja Džeks kaut ko nesaprata,tad kādreiz varbūt sapratīs. Un tāpēc Džeks nav sliktāks par citiem.Nu-uzraksta kaut ko netradicionālu-lai raksta.Es domāju,ka ir ļoti nekorekti tāpēc nosaukt cilvēku par pajoliņu /no zzz puses/,tāpēc es Džeku sāku atbalstīt. 
 Tagad tā-Eiropā 19 gs sākumā uzskatīja,ka kaut ko pacelt gaisā,kas smagāks par gaisu, nav iespējams.Brāļi Raiti Amerikā nezināja,ka eiropiešu inženieri nonākuši pie tāda slēdziena. Viņi turpināja eksperimentēt,kamēr dabūja gaisā pirmo lidmašīnu. Izrādās,ka tiem,kas kaut ko nezin kādreiz var būt arī taisnība. Tāpat var gadīties daudzās citās sfērās,ka mēs esam pieraduši domāt tā,ka skolā māca...
 Sorry,aizrāvos ar kārtējo lekciju   ::

----------


## JDat

vo vo. zzz kā tipisks klasiskās zinatnes piekritējs ari gāna netradicionālo domu domātājus. Savulaik man patika lasīt zzz tekstus, kas attiecās uz EPi un FPGA lietām. Bet tad kad sākās citu lietu apspriešana zzz vairs nevaējar izspiest kaut ko vairāk par lamāšanos. Laikam vecs palika.  ::  Tas sāka palikt garlaicīgi. Diemžēl esmu no zzz pārņ;emis daļu no negatīvā. Tār ir mana problēma forumā. Bet neskatoties uz to troļļošanās gānīšanu es turpināšu. Protams ar nedaudz šekspīriskāku tekstu nevis ar tupu lamāšanos.

----------


## Zigis

> Protams ar nedaudz šekspīriskāku tekstu


 Patīkami kontaktēt ar cilvēku, kas nesirgst ar mazvērtības kompleksiem ::

----------

